# Not much longer!!!



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 21, 2011)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2.swf?title=Countdown%20to%20Bowseason!&count=down&time=1315627200000&bgc=0x333300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x006600&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0x000000&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x006666&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x000000&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, I am ready....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait but you always get a head start on us up here!

We start Sept. 17th at sun up.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm ready for cooler weather. Tree rats opens in 25 days. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 21, 2011)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 21, 2011)

Tic............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................tock.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 21, 2011)

After missing most of last season with a non functioning elbow I am looking forward to doing some hunting. I say some and not alot because I will be working a 6 day 10 hr shift thru the end of the year. But those off days will be sweet and in a tree!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 21, 2011)

Cant wait, already scouting, hanging and moveing stands, pretty much done with most the hard work, looks like we might have some acorns this year too.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like we got enough rain (surprisingly) for the muscadines---all the vines i'm seein in the woods are full


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris ya deer killin machine!! I cant even think about much deer huntin cause I'm usin up most my time off work commin down there.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 21, 2011)

What stinks is the fact that I have to wait 2 extra days this year.  My opening day won't be til Monday the 12th.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> What stinks is the fact that I have to wait 2 extra days this year.  My opening day won't be til Monday the 12th.



You'll make up for them lost days. I'd bet on it.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like I will have a 27 day head start. Not sure how much hunting I will be doing but usually hit it at least 5 times in August...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2011)

49 days-12 hours-02 minutes


----------



## T.P. (Jul 27, 2011)

44Days 5hrs 6min


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm ready. I can already smell the wind changing.


----------



## Tikki (Jul 29, 2011)

So ready for the season!!! Every morning I watch the deer pass through my backyard!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 1, 2011)

it is time Yet


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2011)

39 days, 14 hours, 54 minutes.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 3, 2011)

tic........toc........


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 4, 2011)

Sure hope it cools off atleast a little bit by then.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 9, 2011)

Just over 31 days........


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Cant wait but I am stuck in a rut on my shooting, dunno whats wrong.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 9, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Cant wait but I am stuck in a rut on my shooting, dunno whats wrong.



You could be just a wannabe

My season starts in SC on Monday. I usually don't get excited about it til 2-3 days before however I watched 3 does n a fawn out feeding today around 1 oclock. Its got me pumped now ahead of schedule 6 days


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Man, I am ready....



Me Too!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 11, 2011)

Down into the 20's!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2011)

29 days, 12 hrs, 54 minutes.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 11, 2011)

I predict I`ll kill three deer in first two weeks...Lord Willing of course..lol.RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 11, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I predict I`ll kill three deer in first two weeks...Lord Willing of course..lol.RC



I just hope to see 3 deer first 2 weeks!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I predict I`ll kill three deer in first two weeks...Lord Willing of course..lol.RC



I hope you do.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 11, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I predict I`ll kill three deer in first two weeks...Lord Willing of course..lol.RC



You'll never amount to much if you keep setting such low goals for yourself.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> You'll never amount to much if you keep setting such low goals for yourself.



RC ain't ain't much on bragging. He would rather be low key.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris, don`t forget I got peanut fields this year...RC


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 12, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Chris, don`t forget I got peanut fields this year...RC



Sounds like a honey hole.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 12, 2011)

Been watching a pile of does and some nice bucks come to a food plot nearly every day for the last few weks. Garowntea they disappear the 18th sept. But I do have a N Fulton county spot up my sleeeve, so we`ll see.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Chris, don`t forget I got peanut fields this year...RC



Just don't waste too much time playing musical trees with those peanut field deer.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2011)

4 weeks from tomorrow.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> 4 days from today for SC.....



Fixed it for ya


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> You'll never amount to much if you keep setting such low goals for yourself.



Some of y'all must have though I was being sarcastic.  I wasn't.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 15, 2011)

tic......toc.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 16, 2011)

24 days, 13 hours, 20 minutes.........


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 23, 2011)

17 days, 8 hours, and 11 mins.....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 23, 2011)

Twiddling thumbs.......


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2011)

These last two weeks will drag on by.
I picked up a small, but in a good location, piece of land to bowhunt
yesterday. It ain't on a peanut field though. 

Time to shoot and sharpen broadheads!


----------



## Tikki (Aug 25, 2011)

This morning 7 does and 3 bucks in the back yard......eating my flowers!!!  Wonder if I can get a permit???


----------



## robert carter (Aug 25, 2011)

Tikki, If you step out your door and they run...that means they being sneaky and plott`n on ya. If they stand there and look it means they trying to "size" you up for an attack. Either way they out to get ya and need gaff`n.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2011)

Keep watering ya flowers and they'll be back. mIKe


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2011)

13 days, 7 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 29, 2011)

With less than 2 weeks away, this itch to kill something with trad equipment is killin me.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 1, 2011)

8 days, 12 hours........


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 1, 2011)

36 hours until I'll be in the woods hunting deer, turkey and treerats!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah yeah good for yall. I gotta wait until september 24...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2011)

3 Days, 15 Hours, 45 Minutes


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 6, 2011)

tic..toc


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 6, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> tic..toc



Its up to you brother Barry I got faith in ya. Me and Dennis are rootin you on from the side lines


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 6, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Its up to you brother Barry I got faith in ya. Me and Dennis are rootin you on from the side lines



Ya'll about got me ready to take a drink.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 7, 2011)

2 days, 17 hours, 14 minutes...


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 7, 2011)

Wooo Hooooo!


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 7, 2011)

YeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!!


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Hoyt (Sep 8, 2011)

Oct. 1st. in Illinois, unless I go across the river to Kentucky which is open now. Only about 10 miles. $?


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope the weather don't do to you boys down there what its done to use up here! it started raining Sunday evening and just stopped yesterday evening. 

Strangely enough I'm not feeling so well this morning so I called into work and told them I won't be there and that the doctor said I need to get out and get some fresh air.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 8, 2011)

1 day, 3 hours, 23 minutes..........


----------



## Dennis (Sep 8, 2011)

Leaving at noon tomorrow!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 8, 2011)

You gonna make to the woods Dennis?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2011)

Leaving at 9am tomorrow....


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Good luck T.P.



Thanks, bam_bam. How's that wing feeling?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep the doctor just said to just take it easy! He is a hunter also so he knew i was going somehow!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 9, 2011)

What are we looking at now?  22 hours give or take?  Can't wait!  

Leaving work and Tennessee at 1130 this AM and headed for Harris County, GA.  Pine Mountain Valley is paradise on Earth to me! WOO HOO!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 9, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Thanks, bam_bam. How's that wing feeling?



Healing up pretty good. Wont be able to hunt this weekend but maybe next.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 9, 2011)

Won't be much sleepin tonight.


----------



## John V. (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like it will be a beautiful opening day in North GA tomorrow!
Keep safe, good luck and most of all... HAVE FUN!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 9, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Yep the doctor just said to just take it easy! He is a hunter also so he knew i was going somehow!



Go team, since you are going I might as well just sleep late in the morning.






Naw...be getting up about 4:00


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck to you all. Its gonna be tough with a full moon, just came in and boy its bright out there.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck be safe everyone!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2011)

Whoop...here it is.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 10, 2011)

All yall should be in the stand by now......shoot straight!!!


----------

